# Open House



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2009)

Spring is Here Open House 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Come celebrate with us at the store: 10189 Main St, Clarence.
Saturday April 25 from 12pm - 5pm 


As always we will be sampling different foods all afternoon. Smoked chicken wings, a variety of appetizers, salsas, plank grilled snacks, pulled pork, grilled meatloaf and more, all made using products that are available at the store.

Adventures in Heat Garage Sale 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 We've cleaned out the garage & found all kinds of things. Come on in for great deals & fantastic discounts. We have new, in the box built-ins, slightly weathered display grills, fireplaces, furniture, island bars, doors, drawers, built-in side burners & sinks for your outdoor kitchen project. We also have gently used grills, scratch & dent items, side burners for various models of Napoleon gas grills and much, much more.

The event will officially kickoff at our Spring Open House next Saturday, April 25th, and continue until the items are sold, but come in anytime this coming week.  

oompappy? if your around, stop in. 
wittdog? 
I'll take pics.

Pigs


----------

